# WUHAN | China Resources Center | 260m | 55 fl | 196m | 35 fl | T/O



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-01-30 by Fun_。


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-02-13 by 嗨懒羊羊


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

it can be seen at background 
2022-02-06 by Fun_。


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-03-07 by jerver


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-03-21 by 被猫追杀


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

@Khale_Xi , @KillerZavatar, how many china resources are there in china?


----------



## 499towersofchina (Dec 24, 2021)

Here are some close up screenshot images of this almost completed Wuhan China Resources development. The large retail section looks virtually ready to open for shoppers and consumers. That's really great because in my humble opinion, the cladding, various shapes, textures and angles on the podium and retail section on this project look excellent.


https://www.ixigua.com/7087465932884279815?logTag=7a49ed4641db9c9a44bb


----------



## 499towersofchina (Dec 24, 2021)

The retail shopping mall section of this development just opened about 2 weeks ago and from seeing images and videos on Chinese websites, the mall was very busy. I so hope this points to a sustained prolonged recovery and then expansion of China's economy.
The architect for the skyscrapers above is the Chicago-based architecture and design firm Goettsch Partners.
The architectural firm behind the China Resources MixC mall is Lead8 





Wuhan Tai Bei Road Mixed-Use


This ambitious new development is located centrally in the Jianghan district of Wuhan, China. Prominently sited along Jianshe Avenue with direct access to a new metro line, the complex is composed of a mixture of commercial and residential functions that will extend and enhance the vitality of...




www.gpchicago.com





Here is the development right now as seen from 3 screenshots of this xigua video.
The office and residential towers are all topped out and virtually complete.


https://www.ixigua.com/7094362098427232775?logTag=d33918fad3a94e3d5e96


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*May 21:*








武汉万象城之夜 by 蔡维祥（琴台老蔡） on 500px.com


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-05-29 by 武汉男神


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*June 20 by curryliu on Gaoloumi:*


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

@zwamborn , @A Chicagoan, @kenamour, are there updates?


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-08-06 by aplo


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2023-01-08 by abcd345


----------

